
Watch Soyuz Rocket Go Out of Control During Failed Launch - gvb
https://sputniknews.com/science/201811011069417282-video-soyuz-rocket-losing-control/
======
gvb
In the YouTube video at 43 to 44 seconds you can see the "left" booster pivots
into the tank rather than away from the tank like the other two boosters in
the frame.

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?time_continue=44&v=v-N602kxpg4](https://www.youtube.com/watch?time_continue=44&v=v-N602kxpg4)

------
hcrisp
Sounds like the Korolev Cross sequence [1] did not go as it should have.

[1]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/R-7_(rocket_family)#Korolev_Cr...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/R-7_\(rocket_family\)#Korolev_Cross)

